# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Competitividad de Perú está en alimentos orgánicos, asegura ministro del Ambiente

## gpacheco

*Agricultura orgánica ofrece producción sana y segura sin abonos químicos y plaguicidas, sostiene.*  *Representa para el Perú ingresos superiores a US$ 800 millones anuales y beneficia a 30 mil productores.*  *Lima, abr. 04 (ANDINA).-* La demanda mundial de alimentos orgánicos representa para el Perú ingresos económicos que superan los 800 millones de dólares al año, beneficiando a 30 mil productores que exportan 200 mil toneladas anualmente, por lo que puede afirmarse que la competitividad del Perú está en los alimentos orgánicos, señaló hoy el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack. 
El Perú es uno de los países a nivel internacional que todavía cuenta con prácticas de la agricultura ancestral e impulsando por lo mismo la agricultura orgánica como alternativa, teniendo estos cultivos tradicionales muy buena aceptación en Europa y Estados Unidos, dijo.  
Indicó que la agricultura orgánica ofrece una producción sana y segura de alimentos sin abonos químicos, plaguicidas u otros compuestos sintéticos, y además exige la rotación de los cultivos para fortalecer el suelo tanto en su estructura como en su fertilidad. 
En ese sentido destacó, al clausurar el Foro Nacional Alimentos Transgénicos: ¿Viabilidad o no en el Perú?, en el Congreso de la República, que nuestro país tiene 10 mil años de experiencia en biotecnología, con más de tres mil variedades de papa, maíz morado y algodón de color. 
Resaltó asimismo que en el ámbito de la flora contamos con unas 25,000 especies (10 por ciento del total mundial) de las cuales un 30 por ciento son endémicas.  
Brack añadió que la población utiliza unas 5,000 especies, en diversos usos: alimentos, medicinas, ornamentales, para madera y construcción, forrajes, tintes y colorantes, entre las más importantes. 
Afirmó que igualmente el Perú es uno de los países más importantes en especies endémicas de aves con 115 diferentes especies, además de 109 distintas especies de mamíferos, 185 de anfibios, 58 de mariposas y 300 de orquídeas.  
El ministro destacó que el Perú cuenta con 84 zonas de vida, con una alta diversidad de culturas al contar con 14 familias lingüísticas y al menos 44 etnias distintas.  
Lo más importante es que estos pueblos indígenas poseen conocimientos respecto a usos y propiedades de especies, diversidad de recursos genéticos y las técnicas de su manejo, sostuvo.  
Reparó en que si bien las nuevas tecnologías pueden aumentar el valor de la biodiversidad, también puede causar desorden genético.  
En ese sentido consideró que tenemos la responsabilidad de preservar nuestro patrimonio para las generaciones futuras haciendo negocios con nuestros cultivos milenarios.  
Los transgénicos (trasladar un gen de un lugar a otro) generalmente se han aplicado a plantas como la soya, el maíz, tabaco, canola, tomate, algodón, papaya, zapallo, melón, arroz, entre otros.  
Los peligros químicos y microbiológicos de los organismos genéticamente modificados en una papa, por ejemplo, son factores nutricionales que debería demostrarse si hacen daño o no al consumidor, anotó la representante de la Asociación Médica Peruana y activista de la Plataforma Perú Libre de Transgénicos, Flora Luna.   
Entre las recomendaciones vertidas en el foro se encuentra la realización de estudios de bioseguridad, incluir los organismos genéticamente modificados en los etiquetados, impedir el uso de los biofármacos y respetar los compromisos asumidos en el Convenio de Diversidad Biológica y el Protocolo de Cartagena.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag asegura que Reglamento de Bioseguridad garantiza la biodiversidad y el medio ambiente Artículo: Minag asegura que está garantizado abastecimiento de azúcar y arroz para primer semestre del año Perú ya se está consolidando como uno de los principales proveedores de alimentos del mundo, asegura Mincetur Ministro del Ambiente refuerza su posición: "El Perú debe patentar sus recursos orgánicos" Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente

----------

